
Ask HN: How do you create a good brand? - torinrittenberg
curious about this topic as I&#x27;m working more these days on my company&#x27;s brand. any thoughts&#x2F;tips?
======
mindcrime
[https://www.amazon.com/22-Immutable-Laws-Branding-World-
Clas...](https://www.amazon.com/22-Immutable-Laws-Branding-World-Class-
ebook/dp/B000FC10H0)

